# 3 for all



## hibiscusmile (Aug 13, 2007)

My giant Asian's all pounced on a cricket I dropped into the container, it's a bad pic, but there is one on each side and one on top... oh the one on top finally let go just as I snapped the pic :shock:


----------



## Ben.M (Aug 13, 2007)

Dinner for 3 8)


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Aug 13, 2007)

HAHA very nice!


----------



## Sparky (Aug 13, 2007)

HAHAHA! This thing happened to me too, but they were still L1's and i used an ant  poor fella never stood a chance


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 13, 2007)

They must have been hungry.


----------



## pizzuti (Aug 16, 2007)

Is it normal for them to share like that? I've never seen that happening; they'd just as soon eat each other as the cricket.


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 16, 2007)

I've never seen anything like that either so I suppose it's uncommon.


----------

